# Out Of Print Classical Recordings That Should Be Re-Issued



## starthrower

A thread for you to list some great recordings that need to be re-issued
and available again on CD.

A couple that I'd like to see back in print:

Hans Werner Henze - Double Concerto For Oboe & Harp DG label

Alfred Schnittke - Cello Concerto No.1/Concerto Grosso No.1 
- Moscow Studio Archives


----------



## Taneyev

Haydn's 6 SQ Op.50 by old Tokyo Q on DGG.

All de Biddulphs with the recordings of young Menuhin, Elman and Szigety.

Pierre Rode complete caprices by Oskar Shumsky.


----------



## starthrower

33 lurkers and only one contributor? I guess everybody's collection is complete?


----------



## itywltmt

On my blog tomorrow, I will feature a couple of YouTube channels that specialize in old vinyl that has since been "obsoleted".


----------



## Ukko

There are a _lot_ of valuable performances that haven't been remastered since their appearance on vinyl. It's difficult for me to get specific because of the many LP > CD-R transfers I have done, or that I have downloaded, or that are standing around on vinyl waiting for my attention. There are also many recordings that were issued on CD, in one small run, that are now scarce on the used market - and in some cases listed for several times their original price.

Nearly all of the vinyl only recordings are still under copyright, and for nearly all of those there is no practical way to arrange royalty payments; seems like something could be done about that.


----------



## Taneyev

A vinyl set that I believe wasn't published on CD, and should be, is LvB violin sonatas by Igor and Natalia Oistrakh, one of my favorite recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Webern: Complete Vocal Chamber Works, by Dorothy Dorow. $44.99 used? Ouch!


----------



## misterjones

I don't know how great the performance is, but one of my first classical LPs was Schubert's string quintet with Rostropovich and the Taneyev String Quartet. It has sentimental value.


----------



## Ukko

Thanks for the link; listening now. Nothing to complain about in the performance - those guys were good. The YouTube sound is probably considerably poorer than the original.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubert symphonies recorded by Frans Bruggen & The Orchestra of the 18th Century (Philips) - strange, I've just mentioned this one on another thread.

The Lighthouse by Maxwell Davies (Collins - in fact, ANY Maxwell Davies on Collins)

Eight Songs for a Mad King by Maxwell Davies (Unicorn Kanchana)

The Prodigal Son and The Burning Fiery Furnace by Britten (London/Decca)

Street Scene by Weill (London/Decca)

Wyn Morris' Mahler recordings


----------



## GoneBaroque

elgars ghost said:


> Schubert symphonies recorded by Frans Bruggen & The Orchestra of the 18th Century (Philips) - strange, I've just mentioned this one on another thread.
> 
> The Lighthouse by Maxwell Davies (Collins - in fact, ANY Maxwell Davies on Collins)
> 
> Eight Songs for a Mad King by Maxwell Davies (Unicorn Kanchana)
> 
> The Prodigal Son and The Burning Fiery Furnace by Britten (London/Decca)
> 
> Street Scene by Weill (London/Decca)
> 
> Wyn Morris' Mahler recordings


The demise of the Collins label was a great tragedy, they are sorely missed. I am fortunate to have several of the Collins Magnificent Max recordings (including the Lighthouse). I also have most of Collin's Benjamin Britten series which was fantastic. I heartily agree that all of Britten's Mystery Plays should be reissued. They are among his finest compositions. As to he much underrated Wyn Morris he was unquestionably one of the finest Mahler conductors. His Mahler 8th was the first recording of that Symphony I had and is still the best. Perhps we can get Naxos on the job. As I recall there was some talk of them reissuing the Collins line.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hi GB. I'm glad at least someone has heard the MD albums - I never got a chance before the label went belly up! I read a synopsis of The Lighthouse and just knew that I wanted to hear it so it's a shame that it appears to have been recorded only the once. I gather MD has reactivated his website (back in the 90s he was one of the pioneers of offering downloads before the shady financial shenanigans of his business partner forced the website to shut down) so maybe there might be some joy on there.

As for Britten, you probably noticed that I omitted Curlew River - this was re-released by Decca in 2004 but without any sleevenotes at all, let alone libretto. Needless to say, after getting it I was expecting the other two parables to similarly reappear but nothing doing so far.

I've read nice things about Morris' Mahler (more than I've read about the conductor himself) and the general consensus is that these recordings deserve to be rehabilitated. I've managed to acquire his Des Knaben Wunderhorn (a fine 60s recording with Janet Baker and Geraint Evans) which saw the light of day on both Nimbus and IMP Classics but it is his recordings of symphonies 8 and 10 which are really my main area of interest and, more out of curiosity, his recording of Das Klagende Lied. According to his Guardian obit he also recorded no. 2 - has this ever seen the light of day on CD? I also have a number of Morris' Beethoven symphonies (which, ironically, are as cheap as air at Amazon's marketplace) which I also like a lot.


----------



## Vaneyes

Many remain absent. Four of which are...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> Many remain absent. Four of which are...


I remember when, a couple years ago, Horenstein's Mahler's 3rd was offered at the Berkshire Record Outlet. I called them the first day it was offered and warned them they'd be getting several more calls. I'm glad I jumped on it while I could.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

*Miracleous Mandarin* by Concertgebouw and Chailly - maybe, his best recording. Universal are morons.


----------



## Lenfer

Starting this thread up again my apologise. :tiphat:

I really want the "*Glenn Gould*: Original Jacket Collection" not for myself this time. It would make the perfect gift for a special occasion I have coming up but £1,500 is a bit much. I would have to consider it though unless I could find each CD individually but I bet some are out of print.


----------



## bigshot

Previn's Schehrezade is a fabulous recording and it's been unavailable for years.


----------



## billeames

Brahms symph 1 Abbado Wiener Philharmoniker. Was on Eloquence. Was also lp.
DG. 
Brahms symph 1 Ozawa Boston SO DG. Avail Japan.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Cascade

Dohnanyi's Bruckner cycle.


----------



## Morimur

*Béla Bartók - Bartók Complete Edition*

Out of print but available from an Amazon seller for a mere $669.00 + $3.99 shipping. What a joker.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Yes: There's Hope*

http://www.highdeftapetransfers.com/

I've found a thing or two of outstanding value there.


----------



## AndorFoldes

Andor Foldes - Pathetique / Les Adieux / Appassionata


----------



## PetrB

Stravinsky ~ Les Noces, Robert Craft (under the composer's supervision) Gregg Smith Singers. [Sung in Russian.]
I think this a fine and 'archival / definitive' recording.
This was not, it seems, part of the array of Columbia Stravinsky-conducted recordings done in the late sixties or early seventies... the Stravinsky box set includes a dreadful performance with an 'all star' cast of composer pianists, is in English (shudder) and conducted by Bernstein.

The Columbia folks also opted for the earlier 1911 version of Petrushka, with a Hollywood orchestra, over the revised version Stravinsky conducted in that later series of complete works. This complete set was put together after the composer's death, and that earlier version _ducks the need of paying copyright fees,_ for starters, and as much as I do like the double winds, the 1947 revision is not just a thinned orchestra, but a big improvement in many areas, including extensive additional parts for the piano.

Ditto for Stravinsky's concerto for two pianos, one Archival record of course with the Composer and his son Soulima, but one of the best performances (again, done consulting with the composer) was, with Paul Jacobs and Ursula Oppens, pianists. A tiny difference of detail there, not showing in any printed editions -- the composer had changed his mind about the final cadence, and told the pianists to leave it off, making the penultimate chord in the last movement the finish of the piece


----------



## Bill H.

My son studies violin under one of the former members of the original Cleveland Quartet, and has received lessons/coachings from other members of that group. None of the analog recordings they made in the 1970s-80s for RCA were ever re-released beyond the initial LPs--not even downloads exist. So I have gathered as many of the Red Seal LPs as I could (including for example their complete Beethoven cycle) transferred them to digital format, and made them available to the conservatory students where my son studies, with the permission of his teacher. Since they are still under technical copyright I can't do more than that, but getting to know this series makes me wish for any kind of licensing/reissue for them.


----------



## DavidA

Lenfer said:


> Starting this thread up again my apologise. :tiphat:
> 
> I really want the "*Glenn Gould*: Original Jacket Collection" not for myself this time. It would make the perfect gift for a special occasion I have coming up but £1,500 is a bit much. I would have to consider it though unless I could find each CD individually but I bet some are out of print.


Most of the recordings can be had quite cheaply from Amazon.


----------



## DavidA

I notice EMI have just re-issued Annie Fischer's recordings in the Icon series. Am saving up!


----------



## Itullian

Been waiting forever for a re release of Bohm's '44 Meister.


----------



## JohnD

I've got an lp by the London Gabrieli Brass Ensemble on Deutsche Grammophon called _The Four Elements_ that I don't think has ever been issued on CD. It was recorded in the late 1960s and the compositions are by contemporary British composers. It's Here's a small picture of it:
View attachment 39860


----------



## ptr

I would love it if Erato/Warner would release a complete multi volume box of their classic "L'Encyclopedie d'orgue" LP's series!










/ptr


----------



## billeames

I had to search far and wide for ones I wanted including Japan and including tower.JP. Long hard search. I still want Brahms symp Kempe Munich. I have Documents rlse but want better sound. I want decent recording Palestrina Song of Songs. Haydn Davis all of old Philips re ordings. Some but not all are avail now. If I think of more I will post later. I have waited 10 years for some of them. Thanks. Bill


----------



## joen_cph

Some very worthwhile LP recordings of Scandinavian repertoire that to my knowledge have not been released as CDs:

- *Pettersson*: Symphony 6/Kamu, CBS label
- *Pettersson*: Symphony 9/Comissiona, Philips label
- *Holmboe*: Suono da Bardo, piano suite/Blyme, his first recording of that work, not the second, Fona label
- *Nørgård*: 1st Clarinet Trio/Den Fynske Trio, Paula label
- *Hans Holewa*: Piano Concerto /Ribera, EMI label. _EDIT_: just out of print.
- *Nørgård*: Early piano works incl. Sonata 1 / Klein, Wilhelm Hansen label

CDs:

*Maria Yudina*, the 8CD Box from the Brilliant Label. Gets very high prices now. Didn´t buy it in time myself.

Postnikova & Rozhdestvensky in *Janacek*, Erato label. Some very interesting playing and an extraordinary version of the _Sonata 1.10.1905_.


----------



## DaveS

Mahler 1st. Sir Adrian Boult, LPO. on Everest. Amazon has some listed $195 new! and $45 used.


----------



## Vaneyes

Since my #13 post in 2011, Sony NYPO/LB "Rite" was reissued as a single. As was VPO/Kertesz "New World" on Australia Eloquence. Sound is good on the former, and bad on the latter.

Montreal/Dutoit *Tchaikovsky* Symphonies 4 - 6 with Poems/Overtures deserve to be reissued, maybe as a Brilliant Classics boxset. Likewise, boxes of Guildhall String Ensemble* Handel *Concerti Grossi Op.6, Milhaud String Quartets, Bridge Piano Works, Myaskovsky String Quartets.:tiphat:


----------



## ptr

joen_cph said:


> - *Holmboe*: Suono da Bardo, piano suite/Blyme, his first recording of that work, not the second, Fona label


There's a lot of Danish music on the Fona label that has never been released on CD, not lest their remarkable LP's with the original Copenhagen String Quartet playing Vagn Holmboe's String Quartets (I have 4 volumes).

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost

I would be keen to get Barshai's Shostakovich 14 with the Moscow Chamber Orchestra if ever anyone can take up the option of reissuing the recording that was originally on Russian Disc.

There's also a couple of Robert Simpson string quartet discs on Hyperion that I want for the complete set but which are now off the scale price-wise. These works have never been recorded for anyone else. Self-indulgence aside, I've never understood why Hyperion haven't thought about boxing all the chamber recordings up like they did with the symphonies.


----------



## Bruce

I used to have an old Vox Box set of Haydn's Notturni and Scherzandi conducted by Harsanyi and the Piedmont Chamber Orchestra which I really liked. These are like little Symphoninos, and some of the slow movements are the noblest music I've heard from Haydn. This is a set I'd love to see re-issued on CD. I recorded them to cassette tape, then later to CD; the sound quality is rather good, but not up to the standards of a professionally produced CD. 

Others I'd like to see are Horenstein's Nielsen Symphony No. 5. I love the way the snare drum tries to interrupt the flow of the music. None of the other recordings I've heard allow the drummer quite the same amount of freedom. 

Mahler's 10th recorded by Morris has already been mentioned; I'll add my vote to that. 

Bartók's Miraculous Mandarin Concert Suite by Arpad Joo is another I'd like to see. 

Elgar's Ghost mentioned Comissiona's recording of Pettersson's 9th Symphony. I'd also add his recording of Pettersson's 8th.

And finally an old Vox recording of Saint-Saëns's Organ Symphony, with Roberto Benzi conducting the Hague Philharmonic and Feike Asma on the organ. This may not be the best recording, but it's the one I grew up with, and now I find the final movement too fast on most other recordings. Benzi retains the "maestoso" part of the temp marking. The balance between instrumentalist and orchestra is just perfect on the Vox recording, and the pianos are in the proper balance.


----------



## Triplets

billeames said:


> Brahms symph 1 Abbado Wiener Philharmoniker. Was on Eloquence. Was also lp.
> DG.
> Brahms symph 1 Ozawa Boston SO DG. Avail Japan.
> 
> Thanks
> Bill


Most works get reissued as the companies keep trying to reap profits from old content. Glen Gould will always sell. Wait a bit.


----------



## Marc

Two Dutch J.S. Bach organ boxsets from the 1990s, issued by small labels that got bankrupt: Bram Beekman (Lindenberg) and Ewald Kooiman (Coronata).

Not for me, but for those who don't know them.

:angel:

Here's a rare soundclip of Bram Beekman playing BWV 769 (Canonic Variations "Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her") on the gorgeous 17th century organ of the Nieuwe Kerk, Amsterdam, NL.


----------



## ptr

^^ I have some of Kooiman's Bach on vinyl, they are excellent!

/ptr


----------



## Marc

ptr said:


> ^^ I have some of Kooiman's Bach on vinyl, they are excellent!


Maybe they were recorded eaven earlier? From what I know, he did/tried to record 3 Bach integrals. The first one was only issued on vinyl, the 2nd one was the digital Coronata set, and the last one was completed by 3 former pupils, because Kooiman unexpectedly died about half-way the project. This 3rd boxset is issued by Aeolus and still available.


----------



## JACE

Two of my favorite LPs that have never been released on CD (to the best of my knowledge):









*Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 15 / Taneyev Sting Quartet (Columbia, licensed from Melodiya)*









*Charles Ives: Music for Chorus / Gregg Smith Singers, Gregg Smith (conductor), et al (Columbia)*


----------



## ptr

JACE said:


> Two of my favorite LPs that have never been released on CD (to the best of my knowledge):
> http://store.acousticsounds.com/images/large/UCOL_M34527__82640__04262012032418-2566.jpg
> *Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 15 / Taneyev Sting Quartet (Columbia, licensed from Melodiya)*


I have the complete cycle on Melodiya LP's and a SACD's from the Korean label "Aulus", released in 2005, haven't seem it available since! It is one of my favourite Shostakovich cycles!

/ptr


----------



## billeames

I previously wrote "Brahms symph 1 Abbado Wiener Philharmoniker. Was on Eloquence. Was also lp.
DG.
Brahms symph 1 Ozawa Boston SO DG. Avail Japan.". The Brahms 1 Abbado Wiener Philharmoniker is avail now in Japan as a SHM CD. (super high material). The whole set of 4 (Abbado's first DG attempt) is available mail order to mainland Japan from tower.jp. 

In addition I thought the Bach by Hans Martin Schneidt was very good. Cantata 51. I did snag the Christmas Oratorio by the Singing Sparrows of the Regensberger Domspatzen (Arkiv 3 CD set) nla. 

Bill


----------



## JohnD

As I've already said elsewhere, I don't think Sir Adrian Boult's 1967 recording of _The Planets_ (on EMI in England and Angel in the US) with the New Philharmonia Orchestra and the Ambrosian Singers has ever been issued on CD. I guess most people like Boult's later version of this work, but I got the Angel album in the late 1960s after learning that Frank Zappa quoted part of _The Planets_ on the Mothers of Invention's _Absolutely Free_ album, so it has a certain resonance for me.


----------



## geralmar

Chabrier collection conducted by Pierre Michelle Le Conte. Recorded in stereo by, I believe, The Musical Masterpiece Society. Once available in the U.S. on PERFECT, a bargain label from Epic Records.


----------



## ptr

/ptr


----------



## geralmar

JohnD said:


> As I've already said elsewhere, I don't think Sir Adrian Boult's 1967 recording of _The Planets_ (on EMI in England and Angel in the US) with the New Philharmonia Orchestra and the Ambrosian Singers has ever been issued on CD. I guess most people like Boult's later version of this work, but I got the Angel album in the late 1960s after learning that Frank Zappa quoted part of _The Planets_ on the Mothers of Invention's _Absolutely Free_ album, so it has a certain resonance for me.


My favorite, also. Thanks for mentioning. However, it was reissued on CD: EMI Classics 5 66934 2, coupled with The Perfect Fool and Egdon Heath. Used copies are available on Amazon.


----------



## Albert7

This true Verdian classic conducted by Sinopoli needs to be gotten back into print badly:


----------



## brotagonist




----------



## arpeggio

*John Williams Sinfonietta*

John Williams composes a _Sinfonietta_ for wind ensemble. There was a recording of released on Deutsch Gramophone with the Eastman Wind Ensemble. It was composed for the Pittsburgh Wind Symphony. I found a You Tube of the first movement. I have it on vinyl.


----------

